# Kaufberatung: Soundkarte



## DexterMorgan (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde mir gerne eine Soundkarte zulegen um später ein 5.1 Soundsystem Daheim zu betreiben. Mein letzter Rechner in dem ne Soundkarte verbaut war , hatte ich vor über 15 Jahren gekauft, und bin da etwas "eingerostet" in der Thematik.. 



Kann man da einen Hersteller besonders empfehlen? 
Es gibt mittlerweile interne und externe (wahrscheinlich USB)? Vorteil/Nachteil? 
Es gibt Modelle für 30-40 Euro und Welche für 100 €. Lohnt sich der mehrpreis? 
5.1 reicht oder doch besser auf 7.1 weil (zukunftsicherer?)? 

Beispielsweise gib es diesen Sounblaster Zx mit ner 30% Rabattaktion.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2016)

Also, die Frage ist da eher: was genau für Boxen oder Kopfhörer hast du denn aktuell? Und willst du später mal ein echtes PC-Boxenset 5.1 holen, oder wird es eher ein Surround-Receiver mit Lautsprechern? Wenn PC-Boxenset: hast du denn vor, da mehr als 150-200€ auszugeben? Und was für einen PC hast du aktuell?

ansonsten zu den Fragen:

1. Nein, Asus und Creative sind im "Multimediabereich" an sich eh die beiden einzigen relevanten
2. es gibt viele USB-Karten mit besonders gutem Klang, aber dann nur Stereo. Ansonsten gibt es aber keine Vor/Nachteile, außer dass du ne externe USB-Karte halt auch sehr simpel an einem anderen PC oder Laptop nutzen kannst
3. kommt auf die Boxen an
4. auf keinen Fall musst du auf 7.1 achten, das ist völlig irrelevant für den PC. 7.1-PC-Sets gibt es auch schon lange nicht mehr, und obwohl schon seit zig Jahren die Möglichkeit für 7.1 bei Filmen besteht, wird es so gut wie nie genutzt, kaum jemand hat auch allein schon den Bock, sich auch noch genau seitlich Lautsprecher zu platzieren. Das hat mit "Zukunft" auch gar nix zu tun, das hätte sich schon längst durchgesetzt, wenn es sinnvoll im Privatgebrauch wäre   Nur ein paar wenige Heimkino-Fans nutzen mehr als 5.1, dann aber auch einen AV-Receiver, so dass die verwendete Soundkarte keine Rolle spielt.


PS: bekommt man die 30%, egal wo man die Karte kauft, oder bekommt man die nur im creative-Shop?


----------



## DexterMorgan (20. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, die Frage ist da eher: was genau für Boxen oder Kopfhörer hast du denn aktuell? Und willst du später mal ein echtes PC-Boxenset 5.1 holen, oder wird es eher ein Surround-Receiver mit Lautsprechern? Wenn PC-Boxenset: hast du denn vor, da mehr als 150-200€ auszugeben? Und was für einen PC hast du aktuell?


BeyerDynamic 770 DT Pro
Boxen noch keine, keine Ahnung, wollt ich nachm Umzug machen. Je nach Wohnung ab 100/200 € aufwärts.
Was ist der unterschied zwiwchen einem Boxenset 5.1 und Surroundreceiver? 



Herbboy schrieb:


> PS: bekommt man die 30%, egal wo man die Karte kauft, oder bekommt man die nur im creative-Shop?


Ja nur im creativ shop, weil nur da der Gutscheidcode angenommen wurde. 

Wenn 5.1 ausreicht und ich im Netz immer lese, dass man beispielsweise mit dem BeyerDynamic 770 DT Pro einen Unterschied heraushört, bestelle ich just in dieser Minute ein niegelnagelneues Sound Blaster Zx  Bin mal gespannt, wofür dieser rote Knubbel ist 
Danke nochmal!


----------



## McDrake (20. Juni 2016)

Willst Du das Soundsystem nur zum spielen?
So wegen 5.1 & co.
Denn ich bin von einem günstigen 5.1-Boxensystem auf ein gutes 2.1 umgestiegen.
Habe jetzt einen viel besseren Sound. 

Wenn Du natürlich einen relativ grossen Raum hast und überall gute Boxen hinzustellen, dann macht so ein richtiges 5.1 natürlich spass.
Aber das ist dann wiederum eine recht grosse Lärmquelle... also je nach Mitbewohner(innen).
Da könnte man das Budget evtl eher für ein gutes 2.1-System und ein gutes Headset investieren.


----------



## DexterMorgan (20. Juni 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Willst Du das Soundsystem nur zum spielen?
> So wegen 5.1 & co.


Ne auch Musik hören, Videos gucken, auch Hörbücher hören. 



McDrake schrieb:


> Wenn Du natürlich einen relativ grossen Raum hast und überall gute Boxen  hinzustellen, dann macht so ein richtiges 5.1 natürlich spass.
> Aber das ist dann wiederum eine recht grosse Lärmquelle... also je nach Mitbewohner(innen).
> Da könnte man das Budget evtl eher für ein gutes 2.1-System und ein gutes Headset investieren.



Hm, wenn bei kleinen Räumen 2.1 in Frage käme, wär das auch definitv ne Option. 

Leut spezifikation: Max. Kanalausgabe                                     5,1 Kanäle                                 . Kann man dann auch 2.1 betreiben?


----------



## McDrake (20. Juni 2016)

Ich hab ne Soundblaster Fatality (günstig aus nem internen Sale *g*).
Daran angeschlossen ist über den Stereonalschluss ein Teufel 2.1-System, das ist kein Problem.
Musik oder Hörbücher über 5.1 ist ja irgendwie witzlos, solange die nicht so abgemischt sind.

Wenn du mit "Video gucken" Youtube & co meinst, ist 5.1 ebenfalls sinnlos (in meinen Augen/Ohren).


----------



## DexterMorgan (20. Juni 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wenn du mit "Video gucken" Youtube & co meinst, ist 5.1 ebenfalls sinnlos (in meinen Augen/Ohren).


Ne Videos BR oder DVD.
Und bei Hörbüchern, hört man doch manchmal Schritte von hinten.. Ich dachte das sei schon abgemischt und der Effekt würde deutlicher werden..


----------



## McDrake (20. Juni 2016)

DexterMorgan schrieb:


> Ne Videos BR oder DVD.
> Und bei Hörbüchern, hört man doch manchmal Schritte von hinten.. Ich dachte das sei schon abgemischt und der Effekt würde deutlicher werden..



Man kann auch mit Stereo einen Surround-Klang erzeugen:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8IXm6SuUigI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Einfach mal mit Headset anhören.


5.1CDs gibts meiner Meinung nach eh nicht mehr... war mal sehr kurzzeitiger Versuch.
Und auch wegen BR, bzw DVD
Ein satter 2.1-Sound ist einem mickrigen 5.1-System weit überlegen.
Ich hatte von Logitech einmal das Z506... ok, jede Box wurde einzeln angesteuert, aber wirklich kein Genuss.
Im Wohnbereich habe ich das Z906. Das ist dann natürlich schon was ganz anderes.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2016)

Also, mit den beyerdynamik würde ich Dir eher ein gutes USB-Stereo-Interface bzw. Headphone-Amp empfehlen. Surround für 150-200€ bringt echt nichts, außer Dir ist es SEHR sehr sehr, also SEHR wichtig, dass du in Games Feinde genau orten kannst. Aber ansonsten hast du vom Klang her mit einem 150-200€ Stereo-Set (2.0 mit etwas größeren Boxen oder 2.1 mit kleinen Boxen plus Sub) einen VIEL besseren Klang und deutlich mehr Spaß als mit einem 5.1-Set für 150-200€, wo du zwar Surround "hast", aber dafür nen Klang wie bei 60€-Stereoboxen. Und selbst zB bei Action-Filmen kommt eher mind 80% des Sounds von vorne, d.h. "wichtig" ist es eh nicht, dass du "hinten" auch mal nen Schuss oder so was hörst. 

Allerdings machst du mit der Soundblaster auch nichts falsch - die Frage ist nur, ob du nicht klanglich zu so einem Preis was besseres bekommen könntest. 

Wenn eine Karte 5.1 hat, dann ist das immer "bis zu" - du kannst dann natürlich auch nur Stereo nutzen, wobei 2.0 und 2.1 nicht unterschieden wird. Bei 2.1 hast du halt den Bass "ausgelagert" im Sub. Vom PC geht aber ein ganz normales 2.0-Signal zum Sub, egal ob man ein 2.0 oder 2.1-Set hat. Bei 2.1 schneidet sich halt der Sub vom 2.0-Signal dann selber den Bass raus und gibt den Rest an die kleinen Satellitenboxen weiter. Bei 5.1 wiederum hast du ein extra Signal für den Subwoofer.


PS: ein Surround-Receiver ist ein Verstärker mit Surroundsound,  HDMI-Anschlüssen usw., wo du dann Hifi-Boxen anschließt. Da würde aber allein der Receiver ohne Boxen ab 200€ aufwärts kosten.


----------



## Alisis1990 (21. Juni 2016)

Also die sache mit dem reciever ist meistens die klanglos deutlich angenehmere Geschichte. Dann musst du aber Minimum 400€ für ein System ausgeben. Da fangen dann kleine schon taugliche System von Canton oder Harmon Kardon mit nem günstigen Verstärker an.

So richtig mega Spaß hast du dann aber noch nicht. War bei mir auch so bin dann ziemlich schnell auf ein größeres lautsprecher system umgestiegen was eher in der 1000€ klasse liegt. 

Ne gute Soundkarte macht bei pc Lautsprechern aber schon einen unterschied. Sind oft pegelfester als die Onboard Chips und die Equalizer arbeiten meiner Meinung nach auch genauer. 

So habe ich schon oft gehört das Leute im Equalizer Bass reingeht haben, der onboard Chip den Bass aber nicht verstärkt hat, sondern die Höhen reduzierte. 

Sonst denk mal darüber nach dir ein gutes 2.1 oder (meiner Meinung nach die bessere wahl) einen stereoverstärker und 2 recht ordentliche Standboxen. Bin aber auch kein großer Freund von subwoofern ^.^ währe für um die 200€ bis 300€ je nachdem was dir da gefällt auch eine gute Überlegung, da muss es auch nicht unbedingt eine Soundkarte sein. 
Kannst bei dieser Art und Weise auch lautsprecher aus einem Set kaufen, bei mir sind zb die Canton gle 490.2 und wenn mal wieder Geld da ist den Rest nachkaufen und dann einen echten Surround reciever machen. So habe ich nach und nach mein echtes Surround System aufgebaut.

Also kurz :

Nen echtes Surround system teuer!

Nen billiges 5.1 System = lass es lieber

2.1 plus Soundkarte = gute und relativ günstige Lösung

Stereo System = perfekt für den musik Genuß, die Möglichkeit aufzurüsten

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DexterMorgan (24. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 150-200€ Stereo-Set ....


Die 100/200 € waren PiMalDaumen. Kann auch 400 rum sein.

Ich habe gestern im Markt einige 2.1 Systeme ausprobiert. Das Bose Companion 50 hatte den sattesten Sound, richtig kräftig. Mittlerweile hängen überall 3,5mm Stecker, was man am eigenen Smartphone ausprobieren kann. 
Gibt es ein SampleMP3 im Netzt, wo man THX, Dolby und die ganzen Effekte antesten kann? (Klar vom Smartphone aus nicht das optimum, aber immerhin?)



Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Also die sache mit dem reciever ist meistens die klanglos deutlich angenehmere Geschichte. Dann musst du aber Minimum 400€ für ein System ausgeben. Da fangen dann kleine schon taugliche System von Canton oder Harmon Kardon mit nem günstigen Verstärker an.


Ich werde aber trotzdem mal in dieser Preiskategorie anfangen, weil mir dann die 1000 Mücken dann dioch zuviel sind, vielleicht später im Eigenheim 



Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Ne gute Soundkarte macht bei pc Lautsprechern aber schon einen unterschied. Sind oft pegelfester als die Onboard Chips und die Equalizer arbeiten meiner Meinung nach auch genauer. So habe ich schon oft gehört das Leute im Equalizer Bass reingeht haben, der onboard Chip den Bass aber nicht verstärkt hat, sondern die Höhen reduzierte.


Bei den Boxensystemem wird fast immer ein Verstärker mitgeliefert, wofür dann die Soundkarte? Soundkarte erzeugt Sound und Verstärken verstärken das auf die Entsprechenden Boxen?



Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Sonst denk mal darüber nach dir ein gutes 2.1 oder (meiner Meinung nach die bessere wahl) einen stereoverstärker und 2 recht ordentliche Standboxen. Bin aber auch kein großer Freund von subwoofern ^.^ währe für um die 200€ bis 300€ je nachdem was dir da gefällt auch eine gute Überlegung, da muss es auch nicht unbedingt eine Soundkarte sein.
> Kannst bei dieser Art und Weise auch lautsprecher aus einem Set kaufen, bei mir sind zb die Canton gle 490.2 und wenn mal wieder Geld da ist den Rest nachkaufen und dann einen echten Surround reciever machen. So habe ich nach und nach mein echtes Surround System aufgebaut.


Beim Spielen verspreche ich mir durch die Subwoofer bessere Explosionseffekte und ähnliches?



Alisis1990 schrieb:


> 2.1 plus Soundkarte = gute und relativ günstige Lösung
> Stereo System = perfekt für den musik Genuß, die Möglichkeit aufzurüsten


Unterschied 2.1 und Stereosystem war ja der Fehlende Subwoofer?

Weiterhin lese ich bei Tuefel oft, "Bluetooth" . Dann brauch ich immer ein Satz Batterien, wenn ich die boxen im Raum verteile oder muss die immer wie die PS Controller aufladen?

HarmanKardon hatte ich nicht aufm Radar. Welche relevanten Marken gibt es noch?

(Soll ich für den Boxenkauf ein neues Thread öffnen? Dies war ja nur die Soundkarte?)


----------



## Alisis1990 (24. Juni 2016)

Also den Subwoofer brauchst du ja nur weil du keine lautsprecher mit Tieftöner hast  hast du da echte Tieftöner drin merkst du kaum einen Unterschied in der Intensität der Explosionen. Man kann aich sehr gut mit günstigeren 2.1 Systemen zufrieden sein. Verstehe mich da nicht falsch!

Aber es gibt ja immer mehrere Möglichkeiten nicht War?

Aber dann lieber ein 2.1 System welches ca 50€ kostet als ein 5.1 System für 100€.

Habe für den "Laptop platz" ein 2.1 System von Speedlink das müsste Gravety Veos heißen. Was kleineres bzw günstigeres würde ich nicht nehmen. Taugt aber schon recht ordentlich.

Zu der Soundkarte. Ein Verstärker ist immer nur so gut wie das Signal welches bei ihm ankommt. Digital also über hdmi ist es egal was du benutzt aber bei nem klinke Anschluss ist das anders. Wenn der onboard Chip ne miese Qualität ausgibt kann der Verstärker da auch nix zaubern. 

Muss halt alles irgendwie zusammenpassen. Ich habe einen Musik Rechner für parties da sitzt be günstige 25€ Soundkarte drin ( weil die klinke buchse am Mainboard defekt ist) und die hat schon einen großen Unterschied gebracht. Ist aber auch ne recht gute Anlage die da dran hängt und davon profitiert und der onboard Chip ist uralt. 

Hör dir am besten das an, was du am meisten hörst. Musik gibt immer Guten Aufschluss darüber was boxen können. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DexterMorgan (24. Juni 2016)

DexterMorgan schrieb:


> Gibt es ein SampleMP3 im Netzt, wo man THX, Dolby und die ganzen Effekte antesten kann? (Klar vom Smartphone aus nicht das optimum, aber immerhin?)


Jupp: Dolby DTS THX WMV Distributor Trailers (SD)

meist *.vob Dateien


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2016)

DexterMorgan schrieb:


> Die 100/200 € waren PiMalDaumen. Kann auch 400 rum sein.
> 
> Ich habe gestern im Markt einige 2.1 Systeme ausprobiert. Das Bose Companion 50 hatte den sattesten Sound, richtig kräftig.


 verwechsel aber nicht "kräftig" mit gut. Hattest du denn gleichteure andere Systeme als Vergleich? Die Boses gelten nämlich als viel zu teuer für die "Leistung". Und ein gutes 2.0-System ist klanglich klar überlegen, kommt dann halt ggf beim Bass nur nicht so tief.




> Bei den Boxensystemem wird fast immer ein Verstärker mitgeliefert, wofür dann die Soundkarte? Soundkarte erzeugt Sound und Verstärken verstärken das auf die Entsprechenden Boxen?


 ja, bei der Soundkarte kommt nur ein Strom raus, der zB für Kopfhörer reicht. Daher muss das Signal für größere Membranen, wie eben bei richtigen Lautsprechern, verstärkt werden. PC-Boxensets haben IMMER einen Verstärker drin, daher auch das Netzteil. Nur SEHR kleine PC-Boxen sind evlt auch mal passiv, also ohne Verstärker.  Und Hifi-Boxen sind passiv, weil die dann an einen separaten Verstärker / AV-Receiver drankommen.



> Beim Spielen verspreche ich mir durch die Subwoofer bessere Explosionseffekte und ähnliches?


 kann sein, muss aber nicht. Die Effekte sind auch bei größeren Boxen ohne Sub schon sehr gut und der Sound insgesamt halt "feiner" - aber mit Sub hast du halt "untenrum" mehr Wumms, dafür ist der Sound halt etwas verwaschener. 




> Unterschied 2.1 und Stereosystem war ja der Fehlende Subwoofer?


 jein, Es gab früher für den Hausgebrauch nur Stereo in Form von 2 Lautsprechern. Subs waren kein Thema. Dann kamen die Heimcomputer, und viele hatten den dann auf einem rel. kleinen Tisch stehen, wo keine größeren Boxen hinpassen. Da hat man sich dann gedacht: warum nicht den Bass von einem Sub machen lassen, dann reichen für den Tisch Mini-Boxen? Und dann hat man eben das ganz normale Stereosignal des PCs in einen Sub gesendet, der hat sich nur den bass geschnappt und ausgegeben, und den Rest vom Sound hat der Sub dann an die kleinen Satelliten weitergegeben. Vorteil: genügend Bass auch mit kleinen Boxen bei wenig Platz. Nachteil: bei gleichem Preis ein klar schlechterer, verwaschener Sound mit Schwächen bei den Mittentönen im vergleich zu einem größeren 2.0-Set, und bei günstigen Systemen gern mal ein übertriebener Sub, der die Schwächen des Rests überspielen soll. 




> Weiterhin lese ich bei Tuefel oft, "Bluetooth" . Dann brauch ich immer ein Satz Batterien, wenn ich die boxen im Raum verteile oder muss die immer wie die PS Controller aufladen?


 wenn es Bluetooth-Boxen OHNE Stromstecker sind, wirst du Batterien brauchen. Aber es gibt auch Bluetooth-Boxen, die da, wo sie stehen, per Stromkabel angeschlossen werden. Allgemein bei Bluetooth könnte es für Spiele auch eine merkbare Verzögerung beim Sound geben. Und du zahlst für die gleiche Soundqualität deutlich mehr, wenn du eine wireless-Soundübertragung nimmst.


Was genau willst du denn ausgeben für die Boxen?


----------



## DexterMorgan (24. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hattest du denn gleichteure andere Systeme als Vergleich?


Stimmt, vermutlich nicht; es standen "nur" PC-Lautsprecher rum: Hauptsächlich Speedlink, Creative, Logitech und das Bose.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Was genau willst du denn ausgeben für die Boxen?


Ehrlich, ich weiß es nicht. Wenn ich auf mein Genuß komme, habe ich mit 400 € kein Problem. Die 200/300 € Dinger von Logitech werden es nicht werden.
Die PC Lautsprecher Logitech&Co haben mir nicht zugesagt (das 9XXer Model war nirgends aufgebaut, aber auch generell nicht wegen Verarbeitungqualität). Wie gesagt, das Companion 50 hat sich eben hervorgehoben.

ABER ich bin dabei umzudisponieren. In der Fernseh Abteilung bin ich auf diese "Soundbars" gestoßen. Klar, die sind zum Fernsehen gemacht.
Es gab von LG, Yamaha usw. 2.1 Modelle für ca. 150 €. Der Klang hat mir gut gefallen. Dann gibt es weiterhin 3.1 , 4.1 , 5.1 und 8.1 Modelle für den Preis des Companion. 
Statt wie bei den PC-Lautsprechern *ein* 3,5mm-Stereo-Eingang , verwendet man bei den Soundbars ein optisches Kabel, was dann ja auch echte 5.1 Signale überträgt (?). Das 5.1 System würde simuliert werden, indem der Wellen an die Wand hinter mir geworfen würden und auf dem Rückweg es sich so anhören täte als stünden dort Boxen 

Hat jemand solch eine Soundbar am PC im Betrieb? Erfahrungen? 
zB Sowas: http://www.lg.com/de/heimkino/lg-NB4540?returnFlag=Y 
Ist kanpp so lang wie mein neues Display


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2016)

Soundbars sind ganz schlecht bei Preis-Leistung, das ist halt eine Notlösung, wenn man zu wenig Platz hat und den Raum vor dem TV nutzen will oder aus optischen Gründen keine Boxen da stehen haben möchte. Wenn es klanglich genau so gut wäre wie gleichteure normale Boxen, dann hätte man dieses Prinzip schon längst auf dem Markt gehabt  

Wegen des Surroundsound: das klappt je nach Raum ganz okay oder auch gar nicht. Jedes Zimmer ist anders, jeder Sitzplatz woanders - das könnte man an sich nur korrekt verwirklichen, wenn man das für das Zimmer individuell genau einstellt.

Kabel: bei optisch oder HDMI ist die "klasse" der Soundkarte egal. Bei HDMI kommt der Sound auch in 5.1 von der Grafikkarte. Bei optisch hängt es vom Mainboard ab: manche bieten dann nur Stereo, wenn es um Games geht, manche auch Surround. Das Problem ist, dass es bei Games erst in ein digitales Surroundsignal eingepackt werden muss, und das bietet nicht jedes Board. bei zB ner DVD ist das digitale Surroundsignal aber schon auf der Disc, DA würde so ein Board so oder so Surround senden, weil es das einfach nur weiterleitet.


Bei 2.0 würde ich so was empfehlen: Mackie MR6 MK3 davon dann zwei plus einen Volumeregler wie zB Fostex PC-1 black  denn das sind halt Einzelboxen, die man nur gemeinsam regeln kann, wenn du noch so einen Regler hast. Und noch passende Kabel, Dann bist du unter 400€ und hast recht fette 2.0 Boxen mit viel Wumms. Und dann halt noch ne ordentliche Soundkarte. Oder eine externe Soundkarte mit Regler wie diese, dann brauchst du keinen Zusatzregler: M-Audio M-Track Hub oder Steinberg UR12  die wären dann aber nur Stereo. 

Ob Dir ein 2.1-System zu dem Preis dann besser gefällt, das kann ich nicht beurteilen - das haut sicher mehr rein, ist dafür dann halt beim Klang nicht so brilliant.


----------



## DexterMorgan (24. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Soundbars sind ganz schlecht bei Preis-Leistung


Naja für 150 € finde ich es besser als das Companion oder gar ein 300 € Logitech System. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei optisch hängt  es vom Mainboard ab: manche bieten dann nur Stereo, wenn es um Games  geht, manche auch Surround. Das Problem ist, dass es bei Games erst in  ein digitales Surroundsignal eingepackt werden muss, und das bietet  nicht jedes Board.


Toslink hab ich an der Soundkarte, ein Eingang und ein Ausgang.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und dann halt noch ne ordentliche Soundkarte.


Wie noch eine soundkarte? Hab die Sound Blaster Zx. Eine zweite hole ich mir auf keinen Fall.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei 2.0 würde ich so was empfehlen: Mackie MR6 MK3 davon dann zwei plus einen ...


Müssen die Mackies dann einmal rechts und links vom Ohr positioniert werden, für optimales Sounderlebnis? Ich nehme mal ich kann nicht beide unterm Tisch verstecken. Dann könnt ich mir ja auch grad nur eins holen.

Und hat dieser Fostex-Knubbel nicht die gleiche funktion wie das hier?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2016)

DexterMorgan schrieb:


> Naja für 150 € finde ich es besser als das Companion oder gar ein 300 € Logitech System.


 du kriegst aber für 150€ normale Boxen, die viel besser klingen als eine 150€-Soundbar. Es is ja nicht so, dass es Boxen erst ab 300€ gibt... 




> Toslink hab ich an der Soundkarte, ein Eingang und ein Ausgang.
> 
> Wie noch eine soundkarte? Hab die Sound Blaster Zx. Eine zweite hole ich mir auf keinen Fall.


  ach so, du HAST die schon? ^^ Sag das doch... 



> Müssen die Mackies dann einmal rechts und links vom Ohr positioniert werden, für optimales Sounderlebnis? Ich nehme mal ich kann nicht beide unterm Tisch verstecken. Dann könnt ich mir ja auch grad nur eins holen.


 Das versteh ich jetzt nicht ^^   hast du etwa auch noch GANZ ganz wenig Platz, oder wie? ^^  So was musst du sagen. Man geht doch davon aus, dass jeder nen Schreibtisch hat, wo dann auch selbstverständlich links und rechts vom Monitor je ein Lautsprecher hingestellt wird - ist das bei Dir nicht so? Oder wären lediglich speziell die Mackies dann doch etwas ZU groß? 

Hier wären kleinere Mackies, die zudem ein Paar sind mit einem Volumeregler an einer der beiden Boxen, da braucht man dann auch keinen Zusatzregler: Mackie CR4  oder noch kleiner Mackie CR3   aber je kleiner, desto eher haben die halt weniger "Wumms".  Hier wäre noch ein nettes 2.1-System für 200€ M-Audio AV32.1


Unter den Tisch stellt man Boxen aber NIE hin, das wäre völliger Schwachsinn. Der Ton sollte möglichst von in etwa Kopfhöhe oder ein BISSCHEN niedriger kommen, die Boxen sollten quasi zu Deinen Ohren zeigen. Ausnahme ist der Subwoofer, der kann auch mal unter den Tisch, da man Basstöne schwer orten kann.  



> Und hat dieser Fostex-Knubbel nicht die gleiche funktion wie das hier?


 Jein. Das Teil von Creative wird vermutlich nur in Verbindung mit der Soundkarte funktionieren. Du könntest zwar die Boxen dann theoretisch an den kleinen Kopfhörer-Anschluss an dem Teil machen, aber da würde vermutlich etwa an Qualität des Sounds verloren gehen, weil der "gute" Sound an den Anschlüssen direkt an der Soundkarte rauskommt.


----------



## Alisis1990 (26. Juni 2016)

Ja die Aufstellung der boxen musst du dir wie ein gleichschenkliges Dreieck vorstellen. Dein Kopf ist die Spitze und die Lautsprecher stehen dann im Idealfall rechts und links gleich weit entfernt auf etwa ohrhöhe.

Zu weit zusammen geschoben verpufft der Stereo Effekt und zu weit auseinander macht den Sound ... wie soll ich sagen .. "surrral"?



Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------

